# Fiat 500 Series Draft Controls / Operating



## cynergy (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi all,
I have a Fiat 500 (possibly 540 model), and I'm chasing some information about the correct use of the Draft Controls. I have been looking for an instruction manual, or owners manual but have only found the workshop manuals thus far.

This tractor is being restored to it's former glory, and I find myself needing to use the rotary hoe, however I really need to understand how to correctly set the draft controls. Basically the lever at the rear near the 3 point up and down lever. It has 3 or 4 positions to set, but I am unsure on it's use. The other quandary is the top link selection. I did read somewhere that the position of the pin depends upon whether you want a "Heavy" draft or a "Light" draft. If anyone has any ideas on this I'd be most grateful. 
Cheers,
Craig


----------

